# Removing old Brompton Handlebar Grips



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2015)

This might be a know-how thread but it's kind-of Brompton specific so I'll start here...

Does anyone have any tips for non-destructive removal of the handlebar grips off an older Brompton? These are not the "modern" foam ones but they're some kind of tough, hard plastic and seem to stuck fast and possibly bonded on. I do have replacement foam ones to put on so destructive removal would not be a big issue so long as the bars were not damaged and were left in a state fit to accept the new foam grips I bought.


----------



## User6179 (10 Sep 2015)

Pour some boiling water out the kettle over them one at a time , wear some gloves to protect your hands , the heat should make them expand and go loose .


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Sep 2015)

If that fails - try WD40/GT85, you should be able to slot the straw in at least a tiny bit.


----------



## Kell (10 Sep 2015)

If they're anything like the foam ones, then they seem to be glued on. I took mine off so I could remove the bars and had to cut the foam to remove. As I wasn't going to reuse the bars or grips I wasn't worried.

Worth trying the WD40 first though.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (10 Sep 2015)

I have used a hairdryer in the past to remove stubborn grips


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Sep 2015)

Kell said:


> If they're anything like the foam ones, then they seem to be glued on. I took mine off so I could remove the bars and had to cut the foam to remove. As I wasn't going to reuse the bars or grips I wasn't worried.
> 
> Worth trying the WD40 first though.


Likewise with the foam grips, a line of glue keeping them on. I cut them off, cleaned off the gunk & the bars were fine.

@MossCommuter why do you want to put foam ones on? I've found standard rubber grips, cheapo Halfords bolt on's, far more comfy than the Brommy foam ones.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Sep 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I pulled them, twisted them, warmed them, wet them, lubed them, reasoned with them, shouted at them, threatened them and ultimately hacked them off with a sharp knife

Job's a good un


----------

